# The White Breeze



## ALMOSTunseen (Oct 18, 2012)

This build is to replace my current computer, as I am selling it to a friend. I am hoping this computer can have the capability to run strong for the next 3+ years, or until I decide to sell it.
In the far future, I may look into a custom water cooling build.
I am replacing the stock fans on the H100 with the blue LED ones. After countless amounts of advice, I am NOT going push/pull for the H100, due to little performance increase because it is so thin. The theme for this build is white, with blue lighting. I could not think of any other name, and this one just caught my mind.
All parts are bought from PcCaseGear. In my opinion, they are the #1 Computer Part supplier in Australia!.
http://www.pccasegear.com/


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Oct 18, 2012)

Reserved.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2012)

Excited to see where you take it, but why only 8BG of memory and why only 1866 why not 2133 or 2400 ?


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes FASTER MEMORY


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Oct 18, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Excited to see where you take it, but why only 8BG of memory and why only 1866 why not 2133 or 2400 ?


Well, I just thought 16gb, was a bit Over The top. Though there is still time to change, just as I'm about to order, had to go deal with things.....
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=186_538
^, If you can find anything better, maybe even something within my blue theme!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Oct 18, 2012)

These guys look awesome, would you recommend them?
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_538_1301&products_id=18909


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Oct 18, 2012)

Or maybe get 2 sets of these?
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=21721
Will I have to do anything special with these guys though? Like some OC in the BIOS or something... Sorry bit of a newbie to OC ram.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Or maybe get 2 sets of these?
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=21721
> Will I have to do anything special with these guys though? Like some OC in the BIOS or something... Sorry bit of a newbie to OC ram.



I would recommend these, they support XMP so getting them up to full speed is as simple as going into the UEFI bios, and selecting the XMP profile on the ram and choosing to enable it, and viola your CPU will be @ aroun 4.3 GHz and your ram at 2133.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Oct 18, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I would recommend these, they support XMP so getting them up to full speed is as simple as going into the UEFI bios, and selecting the XMP profile on the ram and choosing to enable it, and viola your CPU will be @ aroun 4.3 GHz and your ram at 2133.


So does it actually OC's the cpu aswell in the profile? See, this is why I get the H100!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> So does it actually OC's the cpu aswell in the profile? See, this is why I get the H100!



Every XMP profile is a little different, but it's pretty much 1 click overclocking.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Oct 18, 2012)

*Update 1(19/10/2012)*
After some delays, the new parts list!
Order has been placed!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Oct 18, 2012)

If I have the MSI Big Bang Z77 MPower, will I be able use an XMP profile in its "OC GENIE" profile? Apparently it detects the ram and sets its XMP profile.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> If I have the MSI Big Bang Z77 MPower, will I be able use an XMP profile in its "OC GENIE" profile? Apparently it detects the ram and sets its XMP profile.



Yes you will.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Oct 19, 2012)

Argh, the RAM is out of stock and won't ship until the 25th....
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_538_1301&products_id=18909
^, If I got that ram, would it be same, or better/worse?
And it says its "HyperX Plug and Play", Does that mean I won't have to go into the UFEI and set it up?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 19, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Argh, the RAM is out of stock and won't ship until the 25th....
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_538_1301&products_id=18909
> ^, If I got that ram, would it be same, or better/worse?
> And it says its "HyperX Plug and Play", Does that mean I won't have to go into the UFEI and set it up?



That ram is just fine it doesn't have the nice one click xmp profile, but the timming are the same and setting up the ram without xmp isn't really much work just a couple of clicks instead of 1, but still very simple, you'll see the exact same performance out of that kit as you would the other.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Oct 19, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> That ram is just fine it doesn't have the nice one click xmp profile, but the timming are the same and setting up the ram without xmp isn't really much work just a couple of clicks instead of 1, but still very simple, you'll see the exact same performance out of that kit as you would the other.


Thanks, will it get hotter though? Because it doesn't have the larger fins?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 19, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Thanks, will it get hotter though? Because it doesn't have the larger fins?



Not at all, ram actually runs quite cool, even at "extreme" speeds, the only reason for heat sinks on ram is cooler running parts is always a good thing, and the cooler they are the more stable ram tends to be at higher clocks above what they were binned as, and allow for tighter timings on occasion, and reduce heat production during over volting.

All that said there is no real reason to not have them either.

I look forward to seeing this project come together you picked some very nice parts!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Oct 20, 2012)

*Update 2(20/10/2012)*
Ram changed to Kingston HyperX KHX2133C11D3K4/16GX 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3 due to other ram being out of stock.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 20, 2012)

Subb'ed! can't wait to see the progress with the new 810


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Oct 22, 2012)

*Update 3(22/10/12)*
I now have access to a laser cutter. I am going to etch "The White Breeze" onto the side panel. Anyone have any other ideas for things I can etch in/cut out?

Parts should be coming in the week!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Oct 24, 2012)

*Update 4(24/10/12)*
Parts have arrived!




What's this mysterious box?




Dog helping unpack.....




Case box front view




Case box rear view




Everything!




Closeup




Case




Side View


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 24, 2012)

Sweeet! Can't wait to see how this all comes together!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm with Hard, can't wait to see what happens here. Lots of sexy goodies that are just begging to be arranged with delicate hands, I'm exited to see how it plays out!


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 24, 2012)

Oooooooooooohhhh! let the fun begin!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Oct 28, 2012)

*Update 5(28/10/12)*
After many painstaking hours of assembling the computer, watching The Walking Dead and eating pizza. It is done! 
Highlights of the build-
Spending 10 minutes trying to get the SSD into the conversion bracket, as I was using the wrong screws.
Getting my t-shirt stuck in the front fan.
Putting back-side of the case panel on.... Lets just say, I'm pushing the boundaries for the amount of cables you can fit in the back.

Pictures coming soon, here's just some teasers.
I'm currently Running at 4.5 GHz(1.25 Vcore and 45 Ratio) CPU and 2133 Mhz(1.65v) RAM, at an idle of approximately 30 degree's Celsius.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2559433
I'm hitting about 70 degrees at 100% prime 95 load.




Anyone know whats up with my realtemp? Only the second reading seems to be accurate with the readings I get from my motherboard.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 28, 2012)

Looking good, can't wait to see all the pretty pics!  From what I've read temps look good and safe 

Can't wait to see what else is in store for us!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Oct 28, 2012)

My life.... Its not complete.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 28, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> My life.... Its not complete.
> http://gyazo.com/0d16c82febf61a53b28f32a6d16a8e7c.png?1351421593



Feel better, everybody falls short of a 7.9 in CPU score.  And if you switch to windows 8, the wei goes to 9.9, and your components will only be in the low 8's. it's all good, feel great about a nice system!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 7, 2012)

*UPDATE 6(7/11/12)*
Sorry about the delays, had to find my camera, then when the pictures were done, lets just say, the SD card thingo was broken....




So, lets start!




Just a broad view the case




CPU'n'RAM




GPU




Just felt like taking a picture of the z77 chipset?




Cold Cathode!




Military Class 3.




Back side, with my lovely positioning of the cold cathode switch.




I have a little thing for these case fans, they just look so sleek.




Big view of the interior




And that is the one purpose of psu boxes, storing all the leftovers. 




The mobo came with this wonderful little guide. Pretty much, oc for noobs, helped me tonns!




My poor little htpc cruncher hiding behind the tv.
And that's it!
More pics to come soon when i'm not feeling lazy, and after I finish jerry rigging the sd slot.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 7, 2012)

Decided I would watercool my GPU some time in the near future.
Little parts list I put together.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 7, 2012)

@ALMOSTunseen: The build came together very nicely!  That case looks great, as well as your parts.  Can't wait for you to throw that gpu on water!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 19, 2012)

Decided the GPU water idea would wait for later. An amazing opportunity to put the CPU in a TEC setup came up.
Specs-
XSPC Acrylic Dual 5.25” Reservoir
EK-Ekoolant UV BLUE (premix 1000mL) 
Swiftech MCP655n
Danger Den Black Ice GT Stealtch 240 Radiator Black
Swiftech Apogee Drive II (No Pump)
4 60w TEC Plates with heatsink and fan assembly (Custom Made by Zaqwsx)
Power Supply with an Add2PSU adpater.

Thanks to Zaqwsx For selling me the TEC setup and some of the components!

Since I was in the mood for modding, here are some planned modifications.
Putting some modders mesh in the front panel, as the stock airflow is horrific.
PSU shroud to hide the 2 Power supplies.
Painting the Black Bezel's and mesh of the case blue.

If anyone has any modding suggestions, feel free to post here!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jan 14, 2013)

Got a package today from caseking.de
If you're in the Germany/Europe region, you should check them out.
Came with a nice magazine, and 2 packs of haribo cola jellie's, which were "disposed" of earlier. Delicious.




1 Scythe Glidestream 140mm 1600rpm:




2 Coolermaster 2000rpm Sickleflow 120 blue LED's:




Bitfenix Recon White edition:




What were you thinking coolermaster..... 69.69cfm 




Sorry for the bad phone pictures.
TEC and some watercooling parts aswell as an Add2PSU arrived a couple days ago.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (May 26, 2013)

Sorry for no updates, been rather busy lately with half yearly's.
Well, the modding season has arrived!
Taped and marked the front panel, ready for cutting




The tool of destruction




Very accurate cutting




Sanded it out a bit




Sanded out a bit more




Looking very straight..... Got to find my file so I can clean it up more




Sanded and ready for paint








All primed up, just ignore the bubbles








Now to put the colour coat on.
Cannot install the watercooling loop as of now, as I am waiting for a replacement top panel from NZXT that has 15mm fan spacing for the 140mm fans.


----------

